# SX-40's 2 for $25



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Went in to BCF this arvo to grab some lures for the w/end.
Decided to get a SX-40 and see how they go, local BCF store has them sealed away behind glass.
Finally got a colour sorted and wave to one of the staff, over he toddles, I tell him I'm after a SX-40,
He says hang on a minute champ I got something in the office, back he comes with an upcoming promo/special.
2 for $25 starts on Sat, I said I'll come back, But he looked after me anyway and I got 2 for 25 bucks 8)  
Then I had to choose another colour, 8)


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

thats a great deal  ill have to get some.
Craig


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's the link guys. Sale starts today.

http://www.bcf.com.au/media/contentresources/catalogue/images/151-2008328-gmcxp515xc.jpg

Marty


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Was down in Parramatta today for work, so I dropped in and replaced my favorite SX 40 (#305) lost a couple weeks ago. At $12.50 each I got it and and extra one (and 2 others for good measure!)


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can get this deal online if you're a member?

Cheers,
Rowan.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Went to BCF Bennets Green, Still had full price on the display case and the floor staff knew nothing of the sale. Looked at me with some doubt when I said I got it off a fishing forum.
Anyway I persisted and they checked. Got them at the sale price  . 
Not displayed, not in their current store cattle dog, dosen't scan up at the register, I wonder how many will pay full price for them today. I'd like to know if this happens at any other BCF Stores. I miss another sale a few months back for similar reasons.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm glad you got 'em at the special price saysme, persistance paid off ! 8)


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I went in to my local BCF today, no sign of such a deal. I didn't ask as I don't need any more SXs at the mo.

BUT - they do have 20% off all rods and 20% off all Rapala lures so ended up with another rod & some more Rapalas (can't have too many of 'em :roll: ). I've no idea if those deals apply across the whole BCF chain...


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Any idea if this goes for sx48s etc or just sx40s? Lost my fav sx48 this morning. #%^#@**#


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys,

You dont need a BCF store  grab a copy of fishing monthly (you should have it anyhow - good read), there is the BCF promo advertising in there (or print out off their web site).

Then as I and jeff did yesterday, stroll into your local Amart or similar and take them up on their 'beat anyprice by 10%' policy.

We bought 6 sx40's of $11.25 each :shock: (well 5 sx40's and a sly sx48 in 305 ;-) )


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

grimo82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> You dont need a BCF store  grab a copy of fishing monthly (you should have it anyhow - good read), there is the BCF promo advertising in there (or print out off their web site).
> 
> ...


it was a pleasure watching you work Grimmo 

No arguements from sales assisistants about price match policy, no "sorry we don;t price match BCF, Mo tackle et al"


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Very smart indeed, guess wgat I'm doing tomorrow - Amart here I come!


----------



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

saysme said:


> Went to BCF Bennets Green, Still had full price on the display case and the floor staff knew nothing of the sale. Looked at me with some doubt when I said I got it off a fishing forum.
> Anyway I persisted and they checked. Got them at the sale price  .
> Not displayed, not in their current store cattle dog, dosen't scan up at the register, I wonder how many will pay full price for them today. I'd like to know if this happens at any other BCF Stores. I miss another sale a few months back for similar reasons.


I picked some up from the same store last week after seeing the ad in NSW Fishing Monthly. They didn't have any signage on the cabinet regarding the sale, only the normal retail price. The sales staff didn't know anything about it either, but the sale price did come up once they were scanned at the register.

I only shop there when they have sales on, because from my experience with that particular store the service from the sales staff is atrocious. :|


----------



## SteveCan (May 3, 2007)

The Amart's here on the goldy have 2 for $24 :shock: - picked a couple up on the weekend.


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

Is the BCF promote on the SX40 still on 2 for $25? last I looked it wasn't on special.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

still on special until the 27th i think , just not promoted in-store...ask and you shall recieve though....amart allsports will beat the deal by $ 1.00 though if you're near one of them , actually they are happy to beat most bcf seals if you ask .


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

rob316 said:


> still on special until the 27th i think , just not promoted in-store...ask and you shall recieve though....amart allsports will beat the deal by $ 1.00 though if you're near one of them , actually they are happy to beat most bcf seals if you ask .


Thanks, wonder if I need to print-out BCF special for the discount at A Mart.


----------

